# Any Westgate worthwhile?



## shmuggee (Dec 11, 2008)

We are looking at staying in the Orlando area in Jan, and have stayed previously at Westgate Lakes - just off of I-4, on Turkey Lake Road.

It seemed like there was a lot of traffic, guests were packed in like cattle and there were WONDERFUL timeshare presentations!! Can anyone relate to this:

"EXCUSE ME, EXCUSE ME!!!! MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE. Week #34 - from Unit 17 is no longer available. Mr and Mrs Over Charged from the great state/country of UNAWARE are now the proud owners of this week!!!" clap:     )

SO....

my question is - while perusing our list of possible options (and reading the WASTEGATE posts here on TUG), I wondered; is there a Westgate resort that is worthwhile exchanging into? 

Thanks


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 11, 2008)

*A Wastegate by any name is a nightmare - avoid sales & its OK*

While I am one of the top owners to dislike anything Wastegate IF you can avoid the sales pitch and don't mind so-so accommodations, certainly not Gold Crown level or even Rotten Pineapple juice that II gives them all automatically, then some Wastegates are OK.  My preference is for the original 2 and 3 story units on large plots rather than the future tenement style mid-rises they favor to build now.  You are right that WGL is far too crammed together, no open space and no parking - not a pleasant place to stay.  The newer sections of WGV - now called Town Center - is a twin and I'd avoid that too. But if stay in the Villas the common areas are open to all and they are rather nice. The on site features are plentiful too.  It's mostly the management and sales that are the negatives. As an exchange guest or renter you don't HAVE to deal with either one - in fact you can torture them by refusing to play their games - so if there is a time period you want go for it.  Overall the Wastegate experience isn't that bad especially if you get to irritate a weasel or three while you're there.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 11, 2008)

We were happy enough with our exchange into Westgate Vacation Villas. The location was good and the unit was fine. No complaints.

Sheila


----------



## ferdal (Dec 17, 2008)

*Just avoid the pitch.*

I am an owner at westgate Lakes and what I do is just tell them at the time I get there I am NOT interested in the free breakfast/sales pitch. Other than that, I like it very much. It is close to all parks and I never had a problem parking right in front of the elevator.(My week is April)
BTW, the  torture suggestion is also fun, but after a few years, just be straight with them.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 17, 2008)

I personally like the non-highrise buildings at Westgate Villas. The new buildings look beautiful, but I find the lowrise style buildings much homier. The salespeople are a pain, but I can say that of many resorts I have stayed at. If I had never read all the anti-Westgate threads on TUG, I would be totally pleased with my ownership there and blissfully ignorant that many people don't like this resort.  

See photos if you missed my recent slideshow of Westgate pics. 

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k187/kay...mview=slideshow


----------



## bnoble (Dec 17, 2008)

> Westgate Vacation Villas.


This one is on my list of "exchanges I'd be happy to take."  Excellent location to Disney, reportedly very nice units.  I have no problem saying no to (and laughing at) anyone who seriously thinks I'd ever be willing to buy at developer prices there.


----------



## Kola (Dec 17, 2008)

bnoble said:


> I have no problem saying no to (and laughing at) anyone who seriously thinks I'd ever be willing to buy at developer prices there.



Ditto, and this applies to every resort no matter who happens to be the developer. Just last month we spent one week each at the Westin, Marriott's and Sheraton resorts in Arizona. I simply ignored or declined invitations to attend  'welcoming meetings', owners' breakfasts, etc. and did not return phone messages. I am not interested in some token gift or a sweet talk about winning a free week at XYZ.... If most people said NO to developers prices, period, we would no longer see dozens of expensive luxury cars owned by SHARKS parked every day in front of their sales pavillions. You see this everywhere you go - Arizona, Orlando, Mexico - you name it.

K.


----------



## Robert D (Dec 17, 2008)

How do the Orlando Westgate's compare to the Marriott Grand Vista / Cypress Harbor or Sheraton Vistana Villages - is it a pretty big step down from these?


----------



## shmuggee (Dec 19, 2008)

Kola said:


> Ditto, and this applies to every resort no matter who happens to be the developer. Just last month we spent one week each at the Westin, Marriott's and Sheraton resorts in Arizona. I simply ignored or declined invitations to attend  'welcoming meetings', owners' breakfasts, etc. and did not return phone messages. I am not interested in some token gift or a sweet talk about winning a free week at XYZ.... If most people said NO to developers prices, period, we would no longer see dozens of expensive luxury cars owned by SHARKS parked every day in front of their sales pavillions. You see this everywhere you go - Arizona, Orlando, Mexico - you name it.
> 
> K.



You are soooooooooright!

I have personally driven in a big, late model Bimmer - of a saleslady at Weston. Friends of ours (one week later) got the same lady...and this time she drove them in the big LEXUS!!!!

But she had great deals on President's Week for $39K...selling like hotcakes, they were...:hysterical: 

PT Barnum was right.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 19, 2008)

*If it isn't sales why bother?*



Robert D said:


> How do the Orlando Westgate's compare to the Marriott Grand Vista / Cypress Harbor or Sheraton Vistana Villages - is it a pretty big step down from these?



Not in the same class as Marriott - not even as nice as VV but closer (to the un-renovated ype). Wastegate units tend toward worn chintz looks, not particularly well maintained and no homey feel at all. If you like white, faux Italian and the '80's you'll like the Wastegate look & feel.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 20, 2008)

Robert D said:


> How do the Orlando Westgate's compare to the Marriott Grand Vista / Cypress Harbor or Sheraton Vistana Villages - is it a pretty big step down from these?



I have toured Vistana Village units and have walked the grounds of all three of the resorts you note. I like the grounds better than Westgate, but I would not say the units are particularly nicer. I guess it depends on what unit you are assigned, as some need updated decor, but they are still essentially nice units. Take a look at the slide show I posted above in this thread and make your own determination as to whether the resort looks nice enough to suit you.


----------



## amanven (Dec 20, 2008)

Slide show comes up as page not found.  Is there another link you can post?


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll try again. If this doesn't work, will try a link simply to the photos, without using slideshow format.

http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k187/kay7979/Westgate/?albumview=slideshow


http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k187/kay7979/Westgate/


----------

